# FTM Spoon Fly 1,2gr Forellenblinker



## Speci.hunter (4. Juni 2020)

Wer kann mir sagen welche Hakengröße an den Blinkern ist ? Meine Hakenspitze ist im Drill gebrochen, nun brauche ich Ersatzhaken die ich einhängen kann. Welche Haken sind empfehlenswert und in welcher Größe ?
Danke


----------



## Speci.hunter (4. Juni 2020)

Ich wüsste gerne welche Hakengröße bei den Spoons verbaut ist? Mein Haken ist im Drill gebrochen und nun möchte ich alle Haken auswechseln.


----------



## bic zip (4. Juni 2020)

Würde Vanfook Spoonhaken SP-41 MB in der Größe 6-8 nehmen.


----------

